# help me plz



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

i got these pigeons from an old lady. they fly for about 20 min. the hen does about 2-3 rolls but the cock just flies, doesnt do anything. can someone tell me what breed these pigeons might be? and can someone tell me their age? thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

they look to be some sort of tumbler to me


----------

